# Shifter cable for Sears Spyder 5-speed



## indiana dave (Jul 14, 2014)

Trying to figure out what type of shifter cable I need for this bike.
It's a 68 or 69 Sears Spyder 24" 5-speed.
The "nodule" on the end of the cable at the shifter is tiny. Smaller than a mountainbike or road bike cable.
Does anyone know of a reasonably priced source for these?
Going to replace all of the cables, and add a front brake to get this bike ridable again.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 14, 2014)

I would try this website. I order tons of stuff from them since I am always repairing older model bikes. If you cannot find a cable that has an end that small I would take a road bike shifting cable and grind it down to fit, I have done that before and it always works for me. Hope you find what you are looking for! http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/components/cables


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks. I've ordered stuff from them before.
Found the manufacturer "Huret" on the shifter clamp.
I think I found the cable. Is the housing anything special, or would any shifter housing work?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 15, 2014)

i am not really familiar with housings other than on Schwinns. you can use any housing but try and find what the original color was and order that


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, that Huret shifter inner cable does have a very small end. These are used on many lightweight Schwinn bikes.You can modify a standard cable to work but the Huret are available so no real reason to modify one. I have NOS Huret inner cables if your other source does not work out. Happy Collecting


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info.
I actually just won a shifter, cable and even a speedometer off Ebay.
It doesn't appear t be the exact correct one for this bike, but for the price, it will do for mt semi-correct restification.
I'll post pics when I get it all installed.


----------



## RailRider (Jul 22, 2014)

Huret cables are unique


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 22, 2014)

This shifter is the correct vintage, but appears to use a standard shifter cable. I should be able to get one locally.


----------

